# Greetings from Japan



## Naoki Ohmori (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, I'm Naoki from Japan. I've played the guitar for more than ten years and listened to various genres of music but somehow I came to be really interested in classical/cinematic music a year ago. 
Actually I joined the forum a few months ago and introduced myself this time for becoming a more active member here. 
I'm newb to a classical/cinematic stuff. So, I'm teaching myself Orchestration or Counterpoint with some textbooks. 
Hope I could share the information on it or get some advise from other members.  


Cheers, 

Naoki


----------



## lysander (Feb 9, 2016)

Welcome ! Your background sounds similar to mine.
I've also played the guitar for more than 10 years but found I enjoyed the piano more and have all but stopped playing the guitar in the last few years due to lack of time.
Which textbooks are you using for study ?


----------



## Arnel007 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Naoki. Welcome to VIC community. Here you'll find lot of people wanting to help you understand more and more. Very interesting, learning by oneself! Enjoy your time here in VIC!

Blessings!!!


----------



## elpedro (Feb 9, 2016)

Welcome, Naoki


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi lyander, 
Nice to meet you.  As for the textbooks, I'm reading Counterpint by Kent Kennan, The Study of Counterpint by Johann Joseph Fux and Counterpoint Simplified by Francis L. York for counterpint. Also, reading The Study of Orchestration by Samuel Adler, The Guide to Midi Orchestration by Paul Gilreath and Principles of Orchestration by Nikolay Rimsky Korsakov. 

Those books are not cheap at all for me. So, I must recoup the cost by studying hard. Haha 

Please let me know if you have any good books.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Feb 10, 2016)

Arnel007 said:


> Hi Naoki. Welcome to VIC community. Here you'll find lot of people wanting to help you understand more and more. Very interesting, learning by oneself! Enjoy your time here in VIC!
> 
> Blessings!!!



Hi Arnel, nice to meet you. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Feb 10, 2016)

elpedro said:


> Welcome, Naoki



Hi elpedro, thanks.


----------



## Lex (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Suganthan (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome! 

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...beginners-in-composition-orchestration.47848/


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Feb 10, 2016)

Lex said:


> Welcome!


Hi Lex, thank you


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Feb 10, 2016)

Suganthan said:


> Welcome!
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...beginners-in-composition-orchestration.47848/



Hi Suganthan, thank you


----------

